# Renting Worldmark Points



## Jasmine658 (Mar 20, 2011)

Our family is in process of closing on resell of Worldmark point contract 13K points @ 33 cents/point. We have many trips planned, but want to know if ever need more points, where do we go to rent and how much do they cost to rent? I checked eBay and see listing for renting HGVC points but not WM points.

Also if we have some spare points, same thing - how do we go about renting out to others, and is there a contract form around somewhere to use?

We also own Disney DVC ponts, and seems system so similar, but want to know if can bank points for 2 years to use points in 3rd year....or do we have to "bank" and "borrow" to use 3 years worth of points in 2nd year (like DVC)? 

Am reading through all the pubs can locate, trying to figure all this out. Cancelled my silly gym membership monthly charge, and replaced with Worldmark MF each month instead. Bought exercise bike, rowing machine, and exercise mat - vacations are much better deal than gym!

Thanks for imput!


----------



## GregT (Mar 20, 2011)

WMOwners.com has a great bulletin board, including a sub-board devoted to renting credits -- it is very active and you can easily rent them for 5.5 cents a credit right now.

Good luck!

Greg


----------



## LLW (Mar 20, 2011)

WMOwners.com also has
1. a feedback thread where people post testimonials from past renting transactions,
2. a form and explanations on how to transfer credits,
3. renters who are experienced and know what they are doing,
4. resellers who come to post offers when they have a good deal (vs what they put on eBay), and
5. other very useful tips and tricks on how to optimize the use of your WM credits.

Welcome to Worldmark!


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 21, 2011)

The official WorldMark Vacation Forum has a rental section with ads for credits for rent and for credits wanted.  If you want to access that section of the forum you need to supply your WorldMark owner number when you register.  Only verified WorldMark owners can post ads for credits there.


----------



## itchyfeet (Mar 21, 2011)

I've had the best luck renting thru www.wmowners.com  When I've used worlmarktheclub.com either the people never answer or they want way too much to rent their credits.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 21, 2011)

itchyfeet said:


> I've had the best luck renting thru www.wmowners.com When I've used worlmarktheclub.com either the people never answer or they want way too much to rent their credits.


 
Or lowball you with rediculous offers to buy and "re-rent"  - All discussion of price must occur in email or Private messages as opposed to posting the bbs message vreating an OPEN MARKET


----------

